# drag bags???



## 2004americanmuscle (Jul 24, 2009)

Ok, im looking to add drag bags to my gto to fit some decent DRs and for the GD wheelhop. Ive searched and searched ls1gto....ls1tech....and i found BS write-ups. i know they are fairly cheap($99 for the BMR). how hard is the installation? i did read that something would have to be cut....is this tru? i really want these, dont want to do a full suspension upgrade as my GTO is more of a DD then a track car....i mayb run it 4-5 times a year and thats a BIG mayb....so can anyone fill me in on installation please? are they worth it for my light use at the track? thanks guys


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

they work well and are a good bang for the buck. get the sideways mounting ones for the Mazda MPV (air lift 60759). the air lines stick out between the coils and then you don't have to cut your bump stops. it's a fairly easy install with jack stands and some soapy water to squeeze them in. there are several write ups on it


----------



## BMR Sales (Feb 12, 2009)

2004americanmuscle said:


> Ok, im looking to add drag bags to my gto to fit some decent DRs and for the GD wheelhop. Ive searched and searched ls1gto....ls1tech....and i found BS write-ups. i know they are fairly cheap($99 for the BMR). how hard is the installation? i did read that something would have to be cut....is this tru? i really want these, dont want to do a full suspension upgrade as my GTO is more of a DD then a track car....i mayb run it 4-5 times a year and thats a BIG mayb....so can anyone fill me in on installation please? are they worth it for my light use at the track? thanks guys


If you decide to go with our bags they are a little taller than the mazda bags thus the need to cut the bump stops. Its an easy install and we have plenty in stock and ready to ship. We also offer several other products that will increase the performance of your gto. If you have any questions please give me a call. Our tech dept is open till 6pm est mon-fri. 

BMR Fabrication Inc.


----------

